# 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift!



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Source: Newbeetle.org
It's a photo taken on a camera phone during a dealer presentation. You can see the revised squared fenders, new bumper and turn signals intergrated into the headlights!!!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (AU-297)*

interesting... I can make out the headlight/turn signal integration and definitely a different shape to the bumper...


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (AU-297)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU-297* »_







Source: Newbeetle.org
It's a photo taken on a camera phone during a dealer presentation. You can see the revised squared fenders, new bumper and turn signals intergrated into the headlights!!!

I HATE BLURRY PHOTOS!










_Modified by Lorem at 9:39 PM 12-22-2004_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_interesting... I can make out the headlight/turn signal integration and definitely a different shape to the bumper...

Interesting headlamps, but I don't like that potentially does the frontal proportions... giving it anpronounced and unsightly square chin. 
I was really hoping they would have tweeked the fenders instead, squaring them off like the RSI although not as wide; and a smoother transition from hood to bumper, like the Votex/Turbo S bumper has.


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (13minutes)*

I never thought I'd say this but... That beetle looks like crap









-Paul


----------



## THISISMYNAME (Oct 24, 2004)

it might look a little better if it werent so blurry


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (THISISMYNAME)*

i think it is kinda premature to start judgeing a car design when you are trying to look a blurry a$$ photo in which you can barely make out even the shape.


----------



## 1.8t performance (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

i like how they put the turn signals in the headlight bucket. "kinda nostalgic" but dont like the squared bumpers. do like the wider appearance. but as the last person said you cant say anything until it actually comes out. Hopefully no squared bumpers


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (AU-297)*

















Comparing it to any old pic of a current NB, it appears they pulled up the fenders a little bit so that they're less fat and bubbly, which I think is a great thing. The headlamps appear pushed forward a little more, which also makes it look more like the old Beetle than the current NB does. And the hood looks less square than the current NB, too.
Of course, I'm not sure we should even keep discussing it until we get a _real_ photo, because anything we might see could be nothing more than JPG compression artifacts. Stupid 0.3 megapixel camera phones we get in the US. If it had been taken with a 3 or 5 MP phone from Asia, we'd be looking at a high quality photo right now


----------



## 1.8t performance (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (ASurroca)*

actually now that someone put the two side by side the hood actually does look different. hopefully they did away with the "remote control car" antenna. i mean with as big of windows as we have why did they just put it in the glass. i think it would have looked better.


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (1.8t performance)*

Now if VW only offers the total black interior on the 2006 NB!







Of course that may sell more cars and VW certainly doesn't want that to happen.


----------



## namrrab (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (joe13472000)*

It looks as though the height of the hood is higher as well when compared to the current NB. If this is the case, it may be due to the new euro-regulations taking effect in 2005. This law will help ruin the looks of many new cars to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (AU-297)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU-297* »_







Source: Newbeetle.org
It's a photo taken on a camera phone during a dealer presentation. You can see the revised squared fenders, new bumper and turn signals intergrated into the headlights!!!
photochop then blur there isnt much vw can do with the beetle blah blah blah http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (namrrab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *namrrab* »_It looks as though the height of the hood is higher as well when compared to the current NB. If this is the case, it may be due to the new euro-regulations taking effect in 2005. This law will help ruin the looks of many new cars to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Or maybe it's slightly bigger to make the engine compartment more forgiving to the 2.5l I5. Sure, it's not going to be a "3.2l VR6 twin-turbo" tight fit, but I'd guess it will still be a pretty tight fit. I'm not sure that the NB would have much of a problem with the new regulations, since the most-affected cars are low-slung sportscars, etc.


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: 2006 VW New Beetle Facelift! (BugBoy4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BugBoy4Life* »_I never thought I'd say this but... That beetle looks like crap









-Paul









Even though it looks 99.9% identical to the current ones??


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

Good grief, let's not get into a situation of "The only REAL New Beetle is the (whatever) model year!"
If that's a genuine photo (and I'm not sayin'), then I don't understand getting upset over it when it looks almost identical to the current car.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Spirit VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spirit VW* »_If that's a genuine photo (and I'm not sayin'), then I don't understand getting upset over it when it looks almost identical to the current car.

Thank you...

... on another note, I don't think the hood is any diifferent or would be for regulations or motors. A VR6 and or a twin turbo VR6 will fit as is, so there is no need to raise the hood. And as far as I know, there is already a V5 version over in europe in the current body style.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
I don't think the hood is any diifferent or would be for regulations or motors. A VR6 and or a twin turbo VR6 will fit as is, so there is no need to raise the hood. And as far as I know, there is already a V5 version over in europe in the current body style.

Of course not, but height isn't the problem, it's width. We're talking about an inline-five cylinder, not a compact V6,


----------



## namrrab (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*

I know it is a blurry 'photo' but in my opinion, the headlights look worse and moving the signals to them gives the bumper too much of a vast expanse when compared to the current design. I'd rather VW improve some of the materials on the inside (more like the Jetta/Golf) than to make cosmetic changes to the outside.


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (namrrab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *namrrab* »_I know it is a blurry 'photo' but in my opinion, the headlights look worse and moving the signals to them gives the bumper too much of a vast expanse when compared to the current design. I'd rather VW improve some of the materials on the inside (more like the Jetta/Golf) than to make cosmetic changes to the outside.









From what I know, they are changing the interior as well. Just because we don't have a pic of it yet doesn't mean they're not doing it.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Spirit VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spirit VW* »_
From what I know, they are changing the interior as well. Just because we don't have a pic of it yet doesn't mean they're not doing it.









You're yappin away, doesn't mean that it's true










_Modified by Lorem at 7:36 PM 12-28-2004_


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
You're yappin away, doesn't mean that it's true









What makes you think it isn't true? I do have some pretty decent sources, ya know.


----------



## namrrab (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (Spirit VW)*

What I meant to say was that I like the current interior of the car, I just wish that some (just a couple) of the materials in a select few spots were upgraded. That and the 2.slow were the only things I could change with the current car. If it ain't broke.........


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (Spirit VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spirit VW* »_From what I know, they are changing the interior as well. Just because we don't have a pic of it yet doesn't mean they're not doing it.









Any idea if they're basically swapping in Golf V parts. I figured it'd make sense, since they'll probably end up with parts for like 1.5 million Golf/Jetta consoles, and continuing to make ~50k New Beetle-specific interior parts doesn't sound cost effective. That, and the Golf/Jetta interior is more updated and ergonomic than the New Beetle's.
And if, by chance, they add in Bluetooth, I'll be first in line.


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (ASurroca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASurroca* »_
Any idea if they're basically swapping in Golf V parts. I figured it'd make sense, since they'll probably end up with parts for like 1.5 million Golf/Jetta consoles, and continuing to make ~50k New Beetle-specific interior parts doesn't sound cost effective. That, and the Golf/Jetta interior is more updated and ergonomic than the New Beetle's.
And if, by chance, they add in Bluetooth, I'll be first in line.









I honestly don't know exactly what they're doing. The NB has long had a rather extensive list of interior parts unique to it so the cost saving thing may not be a problem for VW. When I find out I will let everybody know.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (Spirit VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spirit VW* »_When I find out I will let everybody know.

That's what I was hoping for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (ASurroca)*

I'm pullin up the B.S. flag on this one. They did a pretty good job of patting down everyone before the dealer's meeting in LA a couple months ago. Pictures of the new Jetta and Passat would of been out a lot earlier if someone WAS able to get a camera phone in there.....


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*More fodder*

The more I ponder, the more I have doubts about that picture, considering the sprecific details sources have given, and how it doesn't seem to fit those descriptions very well. 
Not to mention I look at that and even though I am reminded by how poor most camera phones are, it looks too good, even as fuzzy the image is. Also the fact that a lot of workplaces forbid their precence/use..especially when sensitive materials are in display put it's crediblity in major doubt.
And then this is posted in the VW general discussion forum*:
















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1769843
Do you see what I see?
Squared off fenders and bumpers (and corresponding their marker lights and turn signals).. details matching what insiders have been saying what is possible- details that would bring the car's styling closer in line to forthcoming VW releases. And to top it off, a front grill that looks an awful lot like the one on the car in the desert "testing" photos posted many moons ago. 
Now if you ignore the roof entirely and possibly also the interior (the car is apparently a concept, after all), I'm wondering if what we have here is a real hint to what the update may really look like.
*Why do I smell another broken press embargo?
_Modified by 13minutes at 1:31 PM 1-9-2005_


_Modified by 13minutes at 1:38 PM 1-9-2005_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: More fodder (13minutes)*

This is more like it


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: More fodder (13minutes)*

http://www.germancarfans.com has bigger better pictures....








I personally do not like the look. It looks too much like a VW/Dodge mutant product. Its only a concept though.... VW should produce the Baja Beetle before this thing....
--Chad


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: More fodder (SeattleChad)*

Stick with ya Z4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

well, everything below the roof looks pretty cool.... the roof itself is grotesque


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: More fodder (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Do you see what I see?
Squared off fenders and bumpers (and corresponding their marker lights and turn signals).. details matching what insiders have been saying what is possible- details that would bring the car's styling closer in line to forthcoming VW releases. And to top it off, a front grill that looks an awful lot like the one on the car in the desert "testing" photos posted many moons ago. 
Now if you ignore the roof entirely and possibly also the interior (the car is apparently a concept, after all), I'm wondering if what we have here is a real hint to what the update may really look like.


My sentiments exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## artemis_bug (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: More fodder (MeetleBan)*

the ragster is what happens when a mini cooper and beetle mate


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: More fodder (artemis_bug)*

Below the windows, that's pretty much the 2006 New Beetle.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: More fodder (Spirit VW)*

if those mirrors make it into production, I may have to pick those up.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: More fodder (artemis_bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artemis_bug* »_the ragster is what happens when a mini cooper and beetle mate

At least the new beetle Ragster wouldn't get the ugly gene IMO. Body styling wise, if from the windows down is the New Beetle facelift. I'd accept that.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: More fodder (Spirit VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spirit VW* »_Below the windows, that's pretty much the 2006 New Beetle.

I guess I'm buying an '06 Beetle then.


----------



## 2nd_BugMan (Nov 9, 2003)

I like the exterior changes, just hope that the interior gets the same treatment


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (2nd_BugMan)*

Agree, The interior stylin no loger match exterior revisions.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Agree, The interior stylin no loger match exterior revisions. 

That was one thing I hated about the Beetle Convertible with the sunblockers. You could scratch the paint on the inside like that if you didn't know how to install and uninstall it.


----------

